# USL Playoffs- Orange County vs Oakland Roots



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 11, 2021)

OC closed out a gritty 1-0 ten-men victory over USL's Golden Boot winner last Saturday and face dark horse Oakland Roots on Saturday in Irvine.

After taking over as Head Coach, Richard Chaplow finished the season with a 8-3-2 record, with OC securing 2nd place in the Pacific with a gutsy wins over San Diego Loyal and Galaxy 2.

I don't work there- just a devoted supporter. Hope to see you there Saturday- Oakland says "a couple hundred" people are planning to travel for the match so we're hoping to be packed and loud.









						Playoffs Preview: Orange County SC vs. Phoenix Rising FC - Orange County SC
					

First trip to USL Cup on the line for Orange County, Phoenix in playoff showdown




					www.orangecountysoccer.com


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 11, 2021)

Went to my first ever game there a few weeks ago and took the kids. It was a blast. Looking forward to going again.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Nov 11, 2021)

Socal-Soccer-Dad said:


> Went to my first ever game there a few weeks ago and took the kids. It was a blast. Looking forward to going again.


Glad you enjoyed it! Saturday's gonna be interesting with only 1 CB available.  Oakland just beat El Paso who were undefeated at home for like 20 games or something.


----------

